# Pippa and the Snapping Turtle



## pippa31 (Aug 2, 2011)

So, today we were out for our normal hike/swim. Beautiful day here in Massachusetts. Pippa's best friend Bodhi shows up and we head off to the meadows for a good run...until Pips jumps through the tall grass, lands on a snapping turtle and gets her snout snapped!! 

Lesson learned....snapping turtles are nesting and laying eggs now and will be doing so for at least the next 3 weeks. 

As you can see, her snout was only scratched and no real harm done (it's on the right part of the snout in the picture...her left)...but the turtle was larger than my head...so I'll count us as lucky for today!

(Sorry for no picture of the turtle, when I realized the turtle had gotten a hold of Pippa, I called her to me and got the h*ll out of there!!)


----------



## adrino (Mar 31, 2012)

Ouch! Poor Pippa! :-[ 
Hope she recovers fast!


----------



## Suliko (Sep 17, 2011)

Poor Pippa  I hope she gets better soon! I bet she was going so fast and didn't even know what happened. 
We too have snapping turtles on our way to the pond. We even saw one today on the road. Both girls are very interested in turtles, but we don't let them near those feisty things. 

Here's the one we saw today.


----------



## mswhipple (Mar 7, 2011)

An unhappy surprise for poor Pippa!! Get well soon, girl... and try to stay away from those strange-looking things!!


----------



## Shivangi (Jan 19, 2010)

Oh no! Bad turtle! Get well soon Pippa!


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

Glad she got off as easy as she did. Those snapping turtles are mean.


----------

